# non payment



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

does anyone know how to get their money from a company that wont pay. Am a sub contractor


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

You are already working for a:
*Subcontractor*
For the class of mathematical functions, see Subcontraction map.
A subcontractor is an individual or in many cases a business that signs a contract to perform part or all of the obligations of another's contract.

A subcontractor is a person who is hired by a general contractor (or prime contractor, or main contractor) to perform a specific task as part of the overall project and is normally paid for services provided to the project by the originating general contractor. While the most common concept of a subcontractor is in building works and civil engineering, the range of opportunities for subcontractor is much wider and it is possible that the greatest number now operate in the information technology and information sectors of business.

The incentive to hire subcontractors is either to reduce costs or to mitigate project risks. In this way, the general contractor receives the same or better service than the general contractor could have provided by itself, at lower overall risk. Many subcontractors do work for the same companies rather than different ones. This allows subcontractors to further specialize their skills.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*You must ask yourself if the client is worth losing*

In my case even working directly for NFN, I decided they were worth losing. You working third party, I can assure you they are likely worth losing. 

I found it somewhat easy to collect from NFN with a good demand letter, they tried to give me a run around, but with just a well written demand letter, they gave up and paid me. 

If I were trying to get money from a sub, I would send them a proper letter, and I would let them know I will be sending a demand letter to NFN also. Here is the link [email protected]

Additionally I would let NFN know I would be sending a letter to their client, if you keep good records you should have all the information you need on your work orders.

The first thing to do is tell your guy, that late orders past a certain date will be billed a HUD rate.


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

As previously stated, a good demand letter is a good start. As well as review your contract, see if there is a lien clause in it. If not and you are done with the company a lien is always an option, doing this will force their client to put pressure on them to pay you. When we were starting out years ago we had to threaten a lien only once. Typically once you say you will contact their client they will cave.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm off to small claims court myself for a similar situation. Tried to pick up another regional and they are trying to screw me out of $5K. I've got all the work orders, plus my spread sheets, and every email/txt they sent me to show the judge. I can't wait to see what their excuse will be in court.

In the mean time I've since moved to SC and am starting up with a Client with a good rep tomorrow.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Newbie said:


> I'm off to small claims court myself for a similar situation. Tried to pick up another regional and they are trying to screw me out of $5K. I've got all the work orders, plus my spread sheets, and every email/txt they sent me to show the judge. I can't wait to see what their excuse will be in court.
> 
> In the mean time I've since moved to SC and am starting up with a Client with a good rep tomorrow.


hey newbie, good luck with the court thing, im pretty sure the whole "well we didnt get paid so your not gonna" BS wont fly in court. let us know how it goes


----------



## AAC2021 (Mar 3, 2021)

MPSFIRM said:


> As previously stated, a good demand letter is a good start. As well as review your contract, see if there is a lien clause in it. If not and you are done with the company a lien is always an option, doing this will force their client to put pressure on them to pay you. When we were starting out years ago we had to threaten a lien only once. Typically once you say you will contact their client they will cave.


Put a lien on the property you serviced. Or, tell them you'll notify their clients of non-payment.


----------

